# Is it really that hard to find a job in Dubai?



## kelleymarikkar (Jul 17, 2012)

I am an office manager/accounting assistant and I want to know if it is really as difficult to find a good paying job in Dubai as these forums make it sound. I have started saving money to go to Dubai in February of next year. It has been my dream for a while now. Most post basically tell people to stay where they are the job market is flooded with people who are either more qualified or will work for less money. 

So what I really want to know is how long did it take you to find your job in Dubai?

I mean people here in Texas are constantly telling me how bad the job market is but I've never had a problem finding work.


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Everyone works in different industries with different experience and educations so how long it took me to find my job is irrelevant to you.

Only way to find out how long it takes to get a job is to start applying for some and sit the interviews.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
I am sure that many other members will be along to burst your bubble - what you have read is essentially correct.
At lower clerical levels competition is fierce from people who are closer to home and will accept low salaries
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

Office manager/Accounting Assistant positions tend to be lower paid jobs in Dubai. As many other posts on this forum have said, there is way too much competition. 

Finding a well-paying job here for similar positions will not be easy, but it is not impossible either. You just have to be patient and accept the fact that it could take as long as one year for something to work out. If this is your dream, you shouldn't give up before you've even started. 

Good luck! I hope you get what you are looking for.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

To give you an example, in my last job, I hired 3 Accounts Assistant level employees.

Each time I placed a job advert, I would have over 200 CV's within an hour. 

At least 15 of those would be degree-holding ACCA-qualified finance managers willing to work for less than AED 10,000 per month (so about US$ 32k per year all inclusive).

Now, if you're lucky, you may come across an employer like me who does not want someone so over qualified to perform a role like this and a preference for someone more used to working in a "westernised" corporate environment (i.e. for a multi-national company, or at least an environment where they know they're supposed to re-fill the kettle for the next person after they use the last of the water) but I'm very much in the minority.


----------

